# طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها*
*(يع 5 : 16)*

*طلبة البار ودورها فى الانتصار بمعترك الحياة والخدمة*
*1*
*---------------------------------------------------*

*ما  أكرم طلبة البار أمام الرب ، لانها بخور طيب يشتم منه الله دائما رائحة  الرضا والسرور فيمطر بسببها من مراحمه وبركاته ما يجعل النفس آية للبهجة  والفرح والسلام .. ولكن ولشدة الآسف فالسواد الأعظم من الناس يجهل قيمة هذه  الصلاة ولا يبالى باهميتها ودورها فى جعل الحياة مليئة بالفرح السمائى  وسلام الله ، كما أن البعض لم يأخذ بعد خطوة إيجابية فى طريق الوصول لهذه  الصلاة التى لا غنى عنها لأى نفس ترجو خلاصا وبركة وسلاما من الرب .*

*ولاحظ معى صديقي ما يلى :*

*+  من العجيب فى حياتنا اهمالنا للسعى فى جعل صلاتنا على مستوى صلاة الابرار  التى تهب فرحا ليس فقط لقلب البار بل ولكل الذين يلتمس هذا البار الصلاة من  أجلهم .. و لا ريب أن إهمالنا هذا هو سبب كل معاناة نمر بها وكل ضيقة  نجتازها ولم تعرف بعد الانقضاء .. وجدير بالإشارة إلى أنه كما ان ضعف  الصلاة سببا فى استمرار الضيقة كذلك صغر النفس سببا فى استمراريتها ، اما  صلاة البار فتكون سببا فى خلاصه وسعادته و تهليله الدائم .*

*+ لماذا  تدع الشك يملأ قلبك وأفكارك وتظن أنك غير جدير بأن تنال ما تسأله من الرب  ،الم تقرأ كيف كان يستجيب الرب لداود الذى سقط قديما فى الزنا والقتل ؟!  ولماذ تشك فى صلاح الله وغناه ، اليس مكتوبا " اسألوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا  اقرعوا يفتح لكم " .. وأيضا " كل ما تطلبونه فى الصلاه مؤمنين تنالونه " ؟!  ولماذا تجرب الرب فى صلاحه ورحمته وغناه بقولك انك لم تأخذ ، الم تختبر  عمل محبته إذ انه " يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار  والظالمين " ؟! ، ولماذا ترفض الصلاة من أجل الاخرين الا تعلم ان فى ذلك  ابعاد لنفسك من نوال الخلاص ومراحم الرب ؟! ولما لا تسأل ما هو لآبديتك  السعيدة إلا تعلم أنها أن بدونها ستحلق بها التعاسة الدائمة وشركة آبليس و  وجنوده فى العذاب الأبدى ؟! ولماذا لا تطلب من أجل أن تصير بارا ، إلا تعلم  أنه لا شركة للاشرار فى ميراث الحياة السعيدة مع المسيح والمقدسين ؟!*



*+  لا يمكن ان نتوقع مجدا للكنيسة بدون ابرارا ، كما لا يمكن ان تثمر أو تنهض  فيها اى خدمة او عمل بلا ابرار ، هذا ما يجعلنا نتوقع ، بل نتأكد ، من  مصير كل عمل و خدمة من أجل الرب تصدر عن نفس لم تعرف بعد طريق البر ، ومن  ثم فهى غير باره ، إذ النهاية لها الفشل والتخبط وعدم القدرة على الاستمرار  .. وهذا يعنى أن كنيسة بلا ابرار كنيسة بلا ثمر وخدمة بعيده عن صلاة  الابرار خدمة بعيدة عن النجاح والثمر والاستمرارية ، وكفانا عملا بلا ثمر  وضياعا للوقت بلا فائدة ، لنزرع حسب الروح فنحصد بر وفرح وسلام ، وحيث  الرغبة فى الحياة حسب البر هناك الاستعداد من قبل الرب لكى يتمجد ويبارك  ويقدس أكثر مما نطلب أونفتكر .*

*+ هل تعتقد أن نجاح الكنيسة فى  مقاومة وردع الهراطقة كان فقط ثمرة ما كان فى حياة الآباء والمدافعين من  معرفة وتثقف وقدرة على الرد والإقناع والمجاهرة ؟ إن ظننت ذلك صديقى فأنت  مخطىء تماما ، لان النجاح فى الاقناع أصعب من المثابرة فى الابتداع ، لذا  فأن هذا النجاح يستلزم برا وجهاد وصلاة أعظم من مثابرة المبتدع وتمسكه  بأفكاره .. ومن ثم فصلاة البار هى الكفيلة بان تجعل الرب يهب نجاحا وثمرا  وفرحا .. و هذا ما حدا بسليمان الحكيم ان يصرح قائلا : " البر يرفع شأن  الأمه ( إذ يهب لها النجاح والبركة والصيت الحسن والانتصار ) " ( أم 14: 34  )*

*+ ما أحوج الكنيسة ، بل كل العالم ، لأناس قد أمتلأت حياتهم برا  من اجل الصلاة واللجاجة للرب عن كل الذين راحوا مقتنعين بما فى البعد عن  الايمان بالمسيح من سعادة و سلام وحق ، فما المانع من مبادرتك للصلاة من  أجل هؤلاء البعيدين ، ومن ثم الاحتساب فى عداد الأبرار الذين سوف ينعمون  بما لا يمكن أن يخطر على قلب إنسان من مجد وكرامة وآكاليل .. إن المسيحية  لا تعرف الآنانية الإنغلاق والسلبية بل هى مسيرة نحو البنيان و إرضاء الله  طاعة الحق ..*


*فمن هو ترى الإنسان البار الذى يستطيع أن يصلى من  الآن فصاعدا من أجل كل نفس بعيده عن الله ومن أجل كل ضيقه حاضرة وعتيده ان  تحل بالكنيسة والنفوس ، حقا بصلاة هذا البار تفرح السماء وتنعم الأرض  بالسعادة والرخاء والسلام ، لا تقل لست انا البار ولكن قل أعطنى يالله أن  أكون بارا فأكون سببا فى مجد أسمك و فرح قلبك وتهليل ملائكتك إلى كمال  الدهور ..*

*صديقى ، صلاة البار لا يضعفها كوننا تحت الالام ولكن  يقويها إيماننا ومحبتنا لله ،و تخبرنا كلمات الوحى المبارك إن صلاة البار  فيها قوة عظيمة وفعالة ، ليس فقط لأنها تصدر من قلب نقى ونفس يملأها الكمال  بل ولأنها حسب مشيئة الله أيضا ، لذا فهى مسموعة ومقبولة لديه ، ولا شك  أنها سببا فى فرح نفس البار وسلامه وتهليله اليوم كله للرب ، فهل سعيت فى  أن تكون صلاتك مثل صلاة الأبرار ؟ لك القرار والمصير*

*منقول       *​


----------



## fullaty (21 يناير 2011)

*فعلا كل منا يحتاج للصلاه لكى يسيتطيع ان يواصل حياته بسلام 

موضوع جميل يا روكا ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكراا
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يناير 2011)

فعلاً بدون أبرار لا عمار
بدون أبرار تكون الحياة كئيبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *فعلا كل منا يحتاج للصلاه لكى يسيتطيع ان يواصل حياته بسلام *
> 
> *موضوع جميل يا روكا ربنا يبارك حياتك *


* اكيد يا قمر*
*ميرسي ليكي نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> *شكراا*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


* ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> فعلاً بدون أبرار لا عمار
> بدون أبرار تكون الحياة كئيبة


*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------

